# forevis



## BbdSony

me han dicho "seus forevis" al parecer es una palabra en desuso en portugués de Brasil que no encuentro en ningún sitio.


----------



## araceli

significa *trasero*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Es una palabra inventada por Mussum de _Os Trapalhões_ y significa exactamente lo que ha puesto Araceli.


----------



## BbdSony

`Muchas gracias, Araceli, mas me queda una duda, "trasero" es un adverbio de lugar (parte delantera, lateral, posterior, trasera) o significa lo que yo imagino, con todo el respeto y ganas de conocimiento, directamente, "culo"? y perdón si la palabra ofende.


----------



## BbdSony

Gracias Who, solo quisiera saber si esa palabra es un adverbio de lugar o significa, con todo respeto que puede resultar malsonante, "culo". La frase completa era: "vai olhar os seus forevis", sería en español algo así como "vete a ver o mirar tus culos?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ni tan crudo cuanto "culo". "Nalgas" más bien (nuestra brasilerísima "bunda").


----------



## Odinilson

WhoSoyEu said:


> Ni tan crudo cuanto "culo". "Nalgas" más bien (nuestra brasilerísima "bunda").



Uma dúvida minha: O vocábulo espanhol_ culo _é equivalente a "cu" no português ?

As duas palavras são muito parecidas, tendo a mesma raiz latina _culus. _Mas já vi entrevistas em sites, até na tevê mesmo, gente usando_ a _palavra _culo._ No Brasil, soaria muito mal falar "cu" na mídia. Outra coisa que eu não imagino é falar "cu da garrafa" (_culo de botella_). Para se referir ao fundo dela. Já "a bunda da garrafa" seria aceitável, numa linguagem familiar.

E _nalgas_ é "bunda" ? Não é nádegas, não ? Já que numa linguagem formal, como num consultório médico, seria bem melhor falar "nádegas" do que "bunda".


----------



## araceli

BbdSony said:


> `Muchas gracias, Araceli, mas me queda una duda, "trasero" es un adverbio de lugar (parte delantera, lateral, posterior, trasera) o significa lo que yo imagino, con todo el respeto y ganas de conocimiento, directamente, "culo"? y perdón si la palabra ofende.


 
Hola: La palabra trasero no es adverbio; es adjetivo y sustantivo, Ver aquí: 


http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=trasero

En Argentina decimos trasero, traste, cola, pan dulce, pavito, donde-la-espalda-pierde-su-honesto-nombre, etc., para no decir culo que acá suena un poco fuerte.

Saludos.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Odinilson said:


> Uma dúvida minha: O vocábulo espanhol_ culo _é equivalente a "cu" no português ?
> 
> As duas palavras são muito parecidas, tendo a mesma raiz latina _culus. _Mas já vi entrevistas em sites, até na tevê mesmo, gente usando_ a _palavra _culo._ No Brasil, soaria muito mal falar "cu" na mídia. Outra coisa que eu não imagino é falar "cu da garrafa" (_culo de botella_). Para se referir ao fundo dela. Já "a bunda da garrafa" seria aceitável, numa linguagem familiar.
> 
> E _nalgas_ é "bunda" ? Não é nádegas, não ? Já que numa linguagem formal, como num consultório médico, seria bem melhor falar "nádegas" do que "bunda".



Em espanhol, similarmente ao inglês ("ass") o orifício e o "entorno" do mesmo não se diferenciam com a palavra "culo". Vale para os dois. Já a _nalga_ é a nossa _bunda_ (ou _nádegas, popinha, traseiro, forévis, pedaço de mau caminho, buzanfa, bumbum, coisa fofa, etc..._.


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Em espanhol, similarmente ao inglês ("ass") o orifício e o "entorno" do mesmo não se diferenciam com a palavra "culo". Vale para os dois.



E no português de Portugal também. Dizemos '_cu_' em ambos os casos.


----------



## anaczz

araceli said:


> En Argentina decimos trasero, traste, cola, pan dulce, pavito, donde-la-espalda-pierde-su-honesto-nombre, etc., para no decir culo que acá suena un poco fuerte.
> 
> Saludos.


 Maravilha!


----------



## Odinilson

WhoSoyEu said:


> Em espanhol, similarmente ao inglês ("ass") o orifício e o "entorno" do mesmo não se diferenciam com a palavra "culo". Vale para os dois. Já a
> _nalga_ é a nossa *bunda* (ou _*nádegas*, popinha, traseiro, forévis, pedaço de mau caminho, buzanfa, bumbum, coisa fofa, etc..._.



Me desculpa, mas com certeza "nádegas" não está neste mesmo rol de palavras. Há uma matéria no site do  Globoesporte assim:"_Torcedor leva tiro na nádega, e clássico argentino termina empatado_"

Seria inadequado num jornal aparecer "Argentino leva tiro na bunda". 
Obs: Jornaleco não conta kkk

Já sobre o vocábulo inglês _ass, _eu não entendi bem, já que o meu conhecimento é bem limitado neste idioma. Mas afinal de contas_, _a expressão_ culo de botella_ pode ser usada na linguagem familiar ? A origem e o significado das palavras não são suficientes. Se fosse assim "*cu*eca" seria um palavrão...

E "popinha" se fala onde ? Na nossa cidade (Rio de Janeiro) que não é...


----------



## Odinilson

araceli said:


> En Argentina decimos trasero, traste, cola, pan dulce, pavito, *donde-la-espalda-pierde-su-honesto-nombre*, etc., para no decir culo que acá suena un poco fuerte.
> 
> Saludos.



Que criativo ! haha Gostei.


----------



## olivinha

Na Espanha pode falar _culo_ (_culete_) numa boa. Diria que é equivalente a "bumbum".
Claro soltar algo do estilo _que te den por culo_ seria grosseiro, impróprio, vulgar, etc. Mas se pode dizer por exemplo que _el bebé tiene el culete un poco irritado_.
A propósito, a definição da Real Academia para _culo_ é ótima: *1. *m. Conjunto de las dos nalgas.


----------

